# Attempting to become Lean



## nick2788 (Jan 31, 2009)

6'2"
193lbs
20% BF


After being sick for about 3 weeks I've decided to try and get lean, I've read many articles and searched many forums. I'm going to be sticking to article as a guide.

Hugo's Rules For Getting Lean In 8 Weeks from bodybuilding dot com

Going to be starting this on Monday, any suggestions or input would greatly be appreciated.


Nick


----------



## sexy_animal (Jan 31, 2009)

My friend,

I looked over the program that you posted and it looks like a solid program for a beginner.  You made a good decision by going with that program.

I want to give you some pointers that might cut down your learning time.

Getting lean and manipulating your body compositions is all about habits and routines.  

Instead of getting focused on completing a program in said time, I would like to suggest that you concentrate on making lifestyle changes first.

It is the combination of newly found habits concerning nutrition and exercise that will result in a killer physique.

Instead of getting hung up on results, I want you to focus on progress.

Progress comes in many forms; increased strength/endurance, decrease in recovery times, and staying in compliance with the nutritional rules outlined by a program.

Good luck on your journey, and check out my progress log titled "going from lean to ripped".

Peace man


----------



## nick2788 (Feb 19, 2009)

Age: 21
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 190lbs (I weighed myself the wrong way in my first post)
Body Fat: 20%


I cut out alot of crap that I've been eating/drinking for awhile, I use to drink 4 - 5 cups of coffee a day with butt loads of aspartame. I have to admit, I really miss my coffee 

I cut out Diet Soda for the same reason as above, because of the aspartame/sucralose. Drinking as much water as possible. I always keep a 20oz water bottle with me!


Started on Monday February 16th, been doing this for about 4 days.

Here is what I'm doing for nutrition, eating 6 meals a day spaced out between 2 - 3 hours. Not eating any starchy carbs after 7pm, also not eating any fat with my starchy carb meals.

daily intake
2,850 calories
285g Protein
285g Carbohydrates
64g Fat

supplements
5lbs of 100% Gold Standard Whey Protein by Optimum Nutrition
Recently switched from two pills of One a Day Men's Health to 2 Pills of Multi Pro 32x Multivitamin Multimineral

Meal 1
8 1/4 cups of Liquid Eggs
6 tbsp's Cream of Wheat

Meal 2 / Post workout shake
2 scoops of whey protein with 6 tbsp's cream of wheat mixed in

Meal 3
2 chicken breasts
1/2 cup + 1/4 cup brown rice

Meal 4
4oz Chicken in a can
1/2 cup + 1/4 cup brown rice

Meal 5
4oz Tuna in a can
2 1/2 cups of Green Beans
2 Cups of Lettuce
1.5 tbsp of either flaxseed oil or olive oil

Meal 6
2 chicken breasts
2 1/2 cups of Green Beans
2 Cups of Lettuce
1.5 tbsp of either flaxseed oil or olive oil


Now I know thats not exactly 64g of fat, but I'm assuming that I'm getting fats from other things like chicken and tuna. I noticed that I don't always hit my exact daily intake, sometimes I'll be off my carbs by 30 or 40. Sometimes I'm a little over on protein. Just wondering if this is a big deal or not.


Workout routine

weightlifting 6 days a week,  cardio 4 days a week for 30 minutes at 75 - 85% of my MHR.


Shoulders & Arms (Monday/Thursday) 

Modified Compound Superset:
Upright Barbell Row 3 sets x 10-12 reps (60 second rest)
Military Press 3 sets x 10-12 reps (60 second rest)
One-Arm Dumbbell Row 3 sets x 10-12 reps (60 second rest)

Modified Compound Superset:
Bicep Curls 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)
Tricip Pulldowns 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)

Modified Compound Superset:
Preacher Curls 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)
Smith Machine Close-Grip Bench Press 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)

Superset:
Wrist Curls 2 sets x 15-30 reps (No rest)
Reverse Wrist Curls 2 sets x 15-30 reps (No rest)


Day 2 - Legs (Tuesday/Friday)

Modified Compound Superset:
Squats 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)
Lying Leg Curls 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)

Modified Compound Superset:
Wide Stance Squats 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)
Standing Leg Curls 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)

Superset: (I don't do this exercise because my gym doesn't have this machine)
Adductor Machine 2 sets x 12-15 reps (No rest)
Abductor Machine 2 sets x 12-15 reps (No rest)

Superset:
Calf Press 4 sets x 15-20 reps (No rest)
Seated Calf Raises 4 sets x 15-20 reps (30 second rest)


Day 3 - Chest & Back (Wednesday/Saturday)

Modified Compound Superset:
Incline Barbell Bench Press 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)

Modified Compound Superset:
Bench Press 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)
Rear Delt Machine 4 sets x 10-12 reps (90 second rest)

Superset:
Dumbbell Shrugs 2 sets x 10-12 reps (No Rest)
External Rotations (for strengthening of the rotator cuff) 2 sets x 15-20 reps (No Rest)

Superset:
Hanging Leg Raises 4 sets x 20-25 reps (No Rest)
Crunches 4 sets x 20-25 reps (30 second rest)


Every week the exercises are changed to stimulate growth. I worked my legs on Tuesday and its now Thursday and I'm till pretty sore. Now I'm suppose to do legs again tomorrow, I don't know if I'm going to recover fast enough between now and tomorrow morning so I'm wondering if I should just skip tomorrow. 


Something else that I also do, I don't follow the rep ranges listed above for the exercises. I just perform the exercise to failure, is that okay?


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2009)

well, I'm not a guy, but when I'm cutting I usually keep my protein higher than my carbs and up my fat a bit.  Then I have a meal each week where I just carb up.. very little to no protein.

Going to failure is ok, I guess... but not if you're doing a gazillion reps until you fail..    you just have to keep switching it up a bit, maybe lower reps and heavier weight for a few weeks, then switch to the 8-10-12's for a few weeks..   

It's just my opinion, that's all..    At least you're getting started.. that's the main thing


----------



## nick2788 (Feb 19, 2009)

katt said:


> well, I'm not a guy, but when I'm cutting I usually keep my protein higher than my carbs and up my fat a bit.  Then I have a meal each week where I just carb up.. very little to no protein.
> 
> Going to failure is ok, I guess... but not if you're doing a gazillion reps until you fail..    you just have to keep switching it up a bit, maybe lower reps and heavier weight for a few weeks, then switch to the 8-10-12's for a few weeks..
> 
> It's just my opinion, that's all..    At least you're getting started.. that's the main thing




I appreciate your suggestions. Thanks for the advice! Yeah, I've increased the weight on some of my exercises so I don't spend all day there doing rep after rep.


----------



## nick2788 (Feb 19, 2009)

How close to my daily intake should I be? Like I said before, theres days where I'm right spot on my protein and carbs and calories and then there are days where I'm off by 30 or 40. In other words, is it a big deal? Is it going to negatively affect my results?


----------



## Built (Feb 19, 2009)

Your cutting routine is WAY TOO LONG - and I'd be chewing my arm off with so little fat.

Too much training for a cut, you're going to lose all your size. It's fine for the first few weeks if you WANT to, but there are far better ways to kick start a cut. 

I wouldn't cut this way. Too much work for sub optimal results. '

Unless you're on gear - that changes the rules a LOT.


----------



## nick2788 (Feb 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Your cutting routine is WAY TOO LONG - and I'd be chewing my arm off with so little fat.
> 
> Too much training for a cut, you're going to lose all your size. It's fine for the first few weeks if you WANT to, but there are far better ways to kick start a cut.
> 
> ...




Interesting, I thought to myself when I first read Hugo's article about getting lean that it seemed to me that there was too much weight lifting in his plan. 

This is the plan I'm currently doing,
Bodybuilding.com - Hugo Rivera - Hugo's Rules For Getting Lean In 8 Weeks, Part 1.

I clicked the link in your signature and read your sticky that you made about newbies, seems pretty solid. Thing is, I've already been doing this for almost a week now.


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2009)

It'll work, if you're on gear and/or don't mind feeling hungry all the time, and you don't mind losing size while overtraining. Your call.


----------



## nick2788 (Feb 20, 2009)

I see what your saying, I'm going to try this out for a few weeks and see what the results are. If I don't seem to be improving I'll probably switch to your method described in your sticky.


----------



## jenr (Feb 20, 2009)

anytime I want to get really lean I put down all workouts and do 50min of cardio everyday.  Then take out all cardio in my diet.


----------



## nick2788 (Feb 20, 2009)

jenr said:


> anytime I want to get really lean I put down all workouts and do 50min of cardio everyday.  Then take out all cardio in my diet.




Are you saying that you cut out all weightlifting and just do cardio? Or am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't worry, I don't get it either...


----------

